# Snakehead near DC water



## zulu007 (Jun 14, 2006)

can anyone give me the locations where I can fish snakeheads in DC/MD/VA area?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Potomac river has a healthy population.......


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

just make sure you kill the snakeheads you catch.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

a lake in crofton has tons in it


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I know a guy who pick up a 4 1/2 lbs on a crappie jig in duck pond ....I talk to this other guy who told me he caught 10 small s/n between Nov -Jan of this yr again Duck pond 

I also heard of some caught in the creek behind Flechter's boat house....if you looking for some monster s/n there in swann creek .....I saw a monster last summer while fishing in swann creek she was sitting just under the surface I told my buddy to take the shot he got off 2 cast before she went down ...We troll along the bank and spotted another one chilling under some overhang she was much small another buddy toke a shot at her she went down too


To answer your question I'll try Duck pond and /or Swann creek for those Snake head


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Where swan creek or Duck pond? Never caught a snake head myself!


----------



## zulu007 (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is one good article about snakehead in DC area. 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/07/05/AR2007070501285.html

But I am still trying to figure out good spots to fish them from shore.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Wannafishallday said:


> Where swan creek or Duck pond? Never caught a snake head myself!


The official name of Duck Pond is Roaches Run Waterfowl Sanctuary. It's off the southbound lanes of the GW Parkway across from Gravelly Point and the airport. It's a tidal lagoon connected to the river and one of my favorite fishin' spots. I figured it was only a matter of time before snakeheads showed up there.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks 1fishinmusician, and what bait do you use to catch them and size hooks? Also do you need steel leader lines like bluefish?


----------



## zulu007 (Jun 14, 2006)

Normally, sh does not like stationary bait. They are too aggressive and territorial that they will hit any decent size of lure that drops close to their home. In Asia, sh fishing is the best when females just had babies. They will hit almost any lure. But I heard they have changed some original habits to adapt Potomac. In Asia, females nested in dens to spawn. here scientists monitoring them could not find any den yet.


----------



## powerburn (Jun 26, 2007)

i heard a fisherman saw 2 in a hole in northwest branch. dnr when there and zapped the hole and got them, who knows how many more have been dumped in northwest branch


----------



## OldArmy (Jun 18, 2008)

Another vote for the Duck Pond! My buddy caught two an early morning while bass fishing. Hit on a buzzbait.


----------

